# Test Prop and Masteron 8 week cycle.



## 0612Legend (Feb 16, 2012)

Whats up all.  I am thinking of running a 8 week cycle of Test Prop and Masteron.  I wanna run both at 200 mg EOD with Proviron 25 mgs everyday.  Im 5'11 252 pounds and about 13% bodyfat. thoughts?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 16, 2012)

Lower ur bf % masteron works the best in single numbers. I  Learn the hard way and a longer cycle is best. But pm OSL  smart dude oh heavy too


----------



## 0612Legend (Feb 16, 2012)

So maybe 10 weeks then.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 16, 2012)

13 is fine, but Yes Mast is best used when bf Is lowered. 

But you can run the following and enjoy it well

1-10 Prop 100mg EOD
1-10 Mast 150 EOD
1-10 Proviron 50mg/ed
1-10 Clen 60-120 MCG 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

Possibly some T3 at 25-50

If you dont mine ED inject go 50mg prop and 100mg mast ed


----------



## Prize (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm currently running 850mg test/wk and 400mg mast/wk. As I remember it, anything over 600mg/wk of mast and you won't get any real noticable difference from the extra dose. So I'd say up the test and drop the mast a little. I started at 12% BF and have lost BF while gaining muscle. I'm down now to 10% and maintained bodyweight. I'm thinking of upping the test to 1g/wk and mast to 500mg/wk for the last 5 weeks of my blast. My definition & vascularity are great but I'd like to gain some more size.


----------



## 0612Legend (Feb 16, 2012)

OSL by injecting it every day do you mean 7 days a week or will M-F do?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 16, 2012)

0612Legend said:


> OSL by injecting it every day do you mean 7 days a week or will M-F do?




I mean 7 days per week brother.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there a reason why you run the mast higher than the test?  And why not just do them each day together?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 17, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Is there a reason why you run the mast higher than the test?  And why not just do them each day together?




For me, Mast At higher doses significantly improves the result, rather than the latter lower, or equal.

Mast is one of the few compounds you can run much higher than test without issue. 

And yes Each should be done together, I recommend ED injects

50mg Prop/ed
100mg Mast/ed


----------



## 0612Legend (Feb 17, 2012)

OSL what do you think about tren with this combo. I have used it once before.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> For me, Mast At higher doses significantly improves the result, rather than the latter lower, or equal.



Can you describe your experience with Mast?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 17, 2012)

0612Legend said:


> OSL what do you think about tren with this combo. I have used it once before.




I love tren, and I wasn't sure to recommend it to you becasue I didint know your history with the compound. Tren/Mast/Prop is an excellent combo for cutting, adding tren in is like adding lighter fluid to a fire, it really will intensify the effects of your cutting regime. If you can handle the sides ;-)



Night_Wolf said:


> Can you describe your experience with Mast?



My last experience with mast I was sub 10% when I started and ran around 700mg a week, and loved it, after around 3 weeks I was really getting more and more vascular daily, keep in mind I was on around 700mg tren per week as well, but I swear every morning Id wake up and look different then the day before in the mirror..

Mast has AI properties so when run at higher doses, along with an ai, keeping prolactin and ai at bay should be relatively easier then without.


----------



## 0612Legend (Feb 17, 2012)

Well the only issue i had with tren was i broke out on my back. I was running 100 mgs EOD with 200mgs of test. So I guess for my 3rd cycle that was alot.  I was thinking 100mgs of Mast, and 100mgs of Test with 50mgs of Tren EOD.  Just dont want to break out as much this time. Thoughts


----------

